# Diebstahl Köln



## Mathok (5. März 2010)

Hallo!

Mir ist gestern (4. März) gegen halb vier mein Fahrrad in Köln Ehrenfeld gestohlen geworden. Sollte irgendjemand das Rad sehen, so ruft mich 01798462870 doch bitte umgehend zu jeder Zeit an. Ihr könnt euch natürlich auch an die Polizei wenden 110 . Die gestellte Anzeige hat die Vorgangsnummer 601000-066100-10/3.

Die Anwendung von übertriebener und grausamer Gewalt gegen den Penner der es geklaut hat, ist ausdrücklich gestattet!!!

Es handelt sich um ein dunkel grünes Specialized Enduro aus 2006. Es trägt die Aufschrift Specialized Enduro Elite. Gabel und Dämpfer haben einen roten Aufkleber (Pike, bzw Rockshox). Auch sonst sind einige rote Parts verbaut. Insbesondere auch die Hinterradnabe (Hope pro2), die einen lauten surrenden Klang erzeugt ist recht auffällig.

Die Rahmennummer lautet PF5D0630

Haltet bitte einfach in nächster Zeit die Augen offen, auch bei ebay etc... und schickt es vielleicht an Leute, die ihr in Köln kennt.

Ein aktuelles Foto ist in meinem Album und eine aktuelle Teileliste habe ich als Anhang hinzugefügt!

VIELEN DANKE und euch ein schönes Wochenende
Martin

Rahmen	Specialized Enduro Elite 2006 (L)
Lenker	Hussefelt 680mm
Vorbau	Hussefelt 40mm
Steuersatz           Cranecreek
Lenkergriffe	ODI Ruffian
Tacho	Sigma Sport
Gabel + Achse	Pike mit rotem Aufkleber
Dämpfer	Fox DHX Air mit rotem Aufkleber
Kurbel	SLX mit Bashuard
Kettenführung	keine
Pedale	Shimano PD-MX 30
Kassette	SLX 11-28
Umwerfer	SLX
Schalthebel Umwerfer	SLX
Schalthebel Schaltwerk	SLX
Schaltwerk	SLX
Sattel	Specialized
Sattelstützenklemme	Hope
Sattelstütze	Thomson Elite - gekürzt auf 280mm
Bremse vorne	Code 5 2010 schwarz
Bremsscheibe vorne	Avid G2 CleanSweep 203mm
Bremse hinten	Juicy 5
Bremsscheibe hinten	Avid 203mm Polygon
Felge vorne	Sun SOS ohne Aufkleber
Nabe vorne	Veltec Downhill
Reifen vorne	Muddy Mary FR 2.5
Felge hinten	Mavic Ex721 ohne Aufkleber
Nabe hinten	Hope Pro II
Reifen hinten	Muddy Mary FR 2.35
Schnellspanner hinten	Hope
Kettenstrebenschutz	Specialized
Ventile	TeDi rot


----------



## [email protected] (5. März 2010)

Des iss natürlich großer Mist !! Ich werd hier in Bonn (liegt ja umme Ecke) auch mal die Augen offen halten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias1982 (5. März 2010)

oh Martin das ist ja kacke

ich werde in Leverkusen auch mal die Augen offen halten,dann haben wir schon einmal den Norden und den Süden abgedeckt.


----------



## mahatma (5. März 2010)

Haltet vor allem die Augen in der Bucht offen. 
Das Teil ist viel zu auffällig, um es ganz zu lassen. Wenn der Dieb Profi ist, wird er es zerlegen und die Teile einzeln verticken. 
Den Rahmen wird er kleinsägen und entsorgen.
Wenn du Glück hast, war der Dieb nur ein dummer Junge um die Ecke, der sich evtl. damit blicken lässt.
Ich wohne in Brühl und wenn es mir über den Weg läuft, fang ich es ein.


----------



## wogru (5. März 2010)

Damit man nicht lange klicken muss füge ich das Bild mal inb den Thread ein. Ich denke das Bike mit dem roten Pike-Schriftzug an der Gabel und dem roten Schnellspanner dürfte mir auffallen wenn ich es sehe.


----------



## wogru (5. März 2010)

Wo steht eigentlich die Rahmennummer ? Unter dem Tretlager, am Oberrohr, am Modelschriftzug ?


----------



## spökes (5. März 2010)

Na toll, ich hasse so Leute !
Die Farben sind perfekt, für mich müßte es nur ein Hardtail sein...Viel Glück ! Ich achte auch drauf...


----------



## Sebastian25 (5. März 2010)

Hey,

das nervt... Meine Augen hast du auch...

greetz


----------



## Mathok (5. März 2010)

Danke euch!

Zum Glück springt die Hausrat ein, aber erst, wenn es drei Monate nicht auftaucht - wird knapp mit dem schon gebuchten Bikeurlaub im Sommer... Außerdem ist sowas halt einfach zum kotzen...

Die Rahmennummer steht unter dem Tretlager, also einmal unter der Kurbel gucken.

Am besten war der Polizist, der die Anzeige aufgenommen hat. "Jetzt regen sie sich doch nicht so auf, ist doch nur ein Stück Blech". Da hab ich ihn ja gefragt, ob wir mal seinen Ehering den Klo runter spülen sollen - ist ja auch nur ein Stück Blech...

Naja, ich hoffe einfach mal das Beste, ist zum Glück ja wirklich recht auffällig...


----------



## PoliceCar (5. März 2010)

Na ja, warum fährst Du mit einem solch wirklich tollen Bike auch nach *EHRENFELD*? 
Für solche Touren habe ich eine 20 Jahre alte Brötchenmöhre ... 

Viel Glück beim Wiederfinden!


----------



## Sebastian25 (5. März 2010)

Mathok schrieb:


> Danke euch!
> 
> 
> Am besten war der Polizist, der die Anzeige aufgenommen hat. "Jetzt regen sie sich doch nicht so auf, ist doch nur ein Stück Blech". Da hab ich ihn ja gefragt, ob wir mal seinen Ehering den Klo runter spülen sollen - ist ja auch nur ein Stück Blech...




Oh man, hab mich gerad echt kaputt gelacht.
Naja, es tut zwar nichts zur Sache. Was weg ist, ist weg. Aber wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin. Als ich mir deinen Beitrag durchgelesen habe, kam mir auch die Frage auf, warum stellst du einen Ferrari in Ehrenfeld ab!? Warst nur kurz irgendwo drin?? Ich nehme an wenn die Hausrat einspringt, war es abgeschlossen...
Ist ne blöde Sache, keine Frage... Aber fürs nächste Mal weisst du bescheid, dass du vielleicht mehr Bügelschlösser dranklemmst. Die klauen doch alles...
Wie gesagt, ich drück dir die Daumen und werde die Augen offen halten...


Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathok (6. März 2010)

Naja hatte bis Dienstag meine Examensklausuren und das Rad mit nach Köln genommen, um danach endlich mal wieder das zu biken. An dem Morgen dann Schaltung eingestellt, Bremse entlüftet, Vorne die Juicy gegen die Code getauscht, Tretlager gefettet, Umwerfer gegen SLX getauscht und Ritzel gegen 11-28.
Dann hat eine Freundin angerufen, die am Tag darauf ihre Prüfung ablegen musste, ob ich ihr noch kurz ein Buch vorbeibringen könnte. Hab ich gedacht, ich nehm eben das gute Rad, dann kann ich gucken ob alles funktioniert und gleich die Code einbremsen. Das Rad stand maximal 20min draußen und war gut gesichert. Ein Stahlkabel um beide Reifen und ein Abus Chainsteel 1050 (Sicherheitslevel 15!) am Rahmen.

War trotzdem blöd, ich weiß....


----------



## Sebastian25 (6. März 2010)

hmm das ist echt ne miese Sache... Aber wenn das Rad so gut gesichert war und innerhalb von 20 Minuten entriegelt worden ist, dann glaube ich nicht, dass der jenige sich das spontan überlegt hat das mitzunehmen. Muss schon jemand gewesen sein, der dies als Hobby macht und das passende Schweitzer Taschenmesser grundsätzlich dabei hat. Weiter denke ich, dass er dann auch weiss wie man mit den Teilen danach umgeht. (Hat ja schon jemand weiter oben erwähnt). Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass mir das passieren würde, könnte ich kotzen. Also Kopf hoch und lass die Versicherung bluten... Ich glaube alles andere belastet nur die Nerven. Vielleicht guckst du mal ab und zu bei Ebay nach den Teilen, die verbaut waren. Kenn mich da nicht so mit aus, aber haben die auch eine art Seriennummer eingestanzt? (ähnlich wie Rahmennummer)

greetz

Sebastian


----------



## spökes (7. März 2010)

Nach so einem Diebstahl lernt man...ging mir auch mal so...
Mir ist noch eine Idee gekommen: Laßt uns nen Köder auslegen und wenn wir ihn haben, werfen wir ihn mit Pedalen tot


----------



## Sebastian25 (7. März 2010)

Oder schnallen ighn auf nen Klapprad mit Stützrädern und jaben ihn den Winterberg runter...


----------



## typ_panda (7. März 2010)

Kann es sein das du mit dem Rad auch ab und zu in Lindlar unterwegs bist?
Ich meine so ein Rad schonmal hier gesehen zu haben 
Naja viel glück noch mit deinem Rad!


----------



## Mathok (7. März 2010)

Ja, eigentlich zu 95%. In Köln ist es echt nur ausnahmsweise...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (7. März 2010)

spökes schrieb:


> ... und wenn wir ihn haben, werfen wir ihn mit Pedalen tot



Aber nur mit Flats mit richtig spitzen Stollen dran


----------



## spökes (8. März 2010)

Danach dann mit modofizierten Gabeln hampunieren und dann kommen die auf/an-geflex´ten Ketten ^^


----------



## Pete04 (8. März 2010)

Erfreulicherweise ist die Anteilnahme ja groß, vielleicht könntest du im Areal Ehrenfeld&Umgebung ein paar Lampenpfähle mit einem "Wanted-Sticker" verschönern - das Bike ist so schön, ich wüßte wenn ich's mal gesehen hätte. Die Sticker-Aktion sollte in Relation zu Herzblut in keinem Verhältnis stehen - vielleicht mal Kopfgeld ins Spiel bringen, obwohl dass
natürlich schlimmstenfalls Nachahmer ansport - aber für die Kasteiung dieser Saubeutel fehlts ja nicht an Ideen (da kriegt das Wort "Pedalieren"
direkt 'nen blutigen Beigeschmack) Wir fahren als IG morgen abend
mal was Patrouille am Rheinufer, meine Augen hast Du Gruß, der Pete.


----------



## Mathok (8. März 2010)

Gute Idee mit den Stickern! Werd ich auf jeden Fall in Angriff nehmen. 

Danke euch allen fürs Augen auf halten!


----------



## pommes5 (8. März 2010)

Bin jeden Tag in Ehrenfeld. Wenn ich den sehe gibt's nen Closeline der sich gewaschen hat  Das Bike ist ja nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## PoliceCar (8. März 2010)

Emotionen hin, Emotionen her. 
Ihr denkt schon an unsere rechtsstatlichen Grundsätze und ebenso an geltendes Recht ...

Schließlich geht es hier "nur" um ein Fahrrad ... 

Gedanken an Selbstjustiz kommen mir da eher bei aktuellen Enthüllungen verfehlter und mißbräuchlicher Erziehung junger Menschen und Kindern.
Und auch hier gilt unser Rechtssystem. 

PC


----------



## Mathok (9. März 2010)

Das ist  natürlich wahr. Ich glaube aber auch nicht, dass sich hier jemand ernsthaft sein Leben verbaut wegen einem Rad. Zudem stehen auf schweren Diebstahl - ist es ja hier wegen der besonderen Sicherung gegen Wegnahme (ich meine das ist Regelbsp Nr2 oder Nr3) - ja immerhin maximal 10 Jahre. Die wird er zwar nie kriegen, aber naja...


----------



## 2dangerbiker (9. März 2010)

Wenn der erwischt wird, wird der doch nicht bestraft, wir leben doch in Deutschland


----------



## PoliceCar (9. März 2010)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Wenn der erwischt wird, wird der doch nicht bestraft, wir leben doch in Deutschland


 
Wenn Dir unser Rechtssystem nicht gefällt, kannst Du ja auswandern. Z.B. in ein Land, wo Dieben die Hand abgehackt wird. Vielleicht fühlst Du Dich da sicherer.

Leute, Aufforderung zu Gewalt im Zusammenhang mit einem konkreten Hintergrund kann ebenso als Straftat ausgelegt werden ...

PC


----------



## spökes (9. März 2010)

Ich hatte mit sowas gerechnet ^^
Ist natürlich alles Ironie (obwohl im Spaß immer etwas Wahrheit steckt)...
Ich darf das mit meinem Nick denke ich ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathok (9. März 2010)

Also mal aktuell - falls sowas dem ein oder anderen passiert...

Informiert euch auf jeden Fall, ob eure Hausrat dafür einspringt. Ich bin zum Glück - solange ich noch Student bin - über meine Eltern mitversichert, obwohl ich nicht mehr zu Hause wohne. Hab gerade wie gesagt meine schriftlichen Examensklausuren hinter mich gebracht und im Sommer kommen jetzt die mündlichen (war also knapp). Wir sind bei der R+V. Diese zahlt grundsätzlich nur den Zeitwert, man kann aber ca 80Euro im Jahr extra zahlen, dann wird der Neupreis gezahlt (was meine Eltern zum Glück immer für mich übernommen haben - wusste ich vorher gar nicht - großes DANKESCHÖN). Egal zu welcher Zeit das Rad gestohlen wurde, egal in welchem Land. Einzig abgeschlossen muss es gewesen sein, was auch so im Polizeibericht stehen muss! Jetzt hab ich den Polizeibericht und alle Teilerechnungen bei der Versicherung eingereicht und schriftlich vorliegen, dass es sich im beschleunigten Verfahren befindet (wegen dem Urlaub). Anderenfalls kann die Bearbeitung bis zu 3 Monate dauern. So wird bereits in den kommenden Tagen über den Anspruch entschieden. In gut 3 Wochen muss ich dann nochmal zur Polizei und zum Fundbüro Köln und jeweils Schreiben vorlegen, dass das Rad nicht mehr aufgetaucht ist, anschließend wird dann der Betrag auf mein Konto überwiesen.
Was passiert, wenn ich das Rad jetzt aber nach einigen Monaten wiederfinde, weiß ich gar nicht... Werd ich mich nochmals informieren... Ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich den ehemaligen Kaufpreis wiederbekommen oder ob auch die Teilerechnungen da noch irgendeinen Einfluss drauf haben...


----------



## wogru (11. März 2010)

Also wenn dein Bike wieder auftaucht nachdem die Versicherung gezahlt kann ich dir sagen, dann wird die R+V an dich herantreten und dir dein Bike anbieten und das Geld zurück verlangen. Du kannst es dann nehmen oder aber, falls du mit dem Geld schon ein neues Bike gekauft hast, es ablehnen. Die R+V wird dann selber versuchen das Bike zu verkaufen, wenn du weißt wann und wo kannst du ggf. ein Schnäppchen machen.


----------



## Sebastian25 (11. März 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Also wenn dein Bike wieder auftaucht nachdem die Versicherung gezahlt kann ich dir sagen, dann wird die R+V an dich herantreten und dir dein Bike anbieten und das Geld zurück verlangen. Du kannst es dann nehmen oder aber, falls du mit dem Geld schon ein neues Bike gekauft hast, es ablehnen. Die R+V wird dann selber versuchen das Bike zu verkaufen, wenn du weißt wann und wo kannst du ggf. ein Schnäppchen machen.



Kann das nur bestätigen. Aus meiner Ausbildung zum Versicherungskaufmann meine ich zu wissen, dass die Versicherung rechtlicher Eigentümer der Sache wird. Das ist auch bei Haftpflichtschäden der Fall. Das kaputtene handy wird eingeschickt, Versicherungsleistung wird fällig, Eigentum geht auf die Versicherung über. Es gilt das Bereicherungsverbot... Sollte dein Rad nun auftauchen, nachdem du das Geld bekommen hast, gehört es trotzdem dem Versicherer. Ebenfalls musst du es dem versicherer melden, falls der jenige der es geraubt hat wieder bringt  (Was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist denke ich) oder auf eine andere Art und Weise zu dir zurück findet...(Was bei dem Rad -leider- auch unwahscheinlich ist). Arbeite aber nicht mehr in dem Beruf und habe ihn nicht sonderlich gemocht, daher alles unter vorbehalt...

greetz


----------



## Mathok (11. März 2010)

Ok, danke für die Meinungen. Ich hätte jetzt auch nicht drauf bestanden, beide zu behalten - das wäre schon sehr dreist... Hatte nur Angst, dass beide Räder mir zufallen und ich den kompletten Versicherungsbetrag erstatten müsste. Selbst bei einem Verkauf müsste man so ja drauf zahlen, was momentan dank Examen (Lernen > Arbeiten) schwierig wäre...

Bis jetzt hat sich übriegns gar nichts in Sachen altes Rad ergeben, obwohl ich - jetzt wo ich ja Zeit habe - auch mit dem Stadtrad jeden Tag was durch Ehrenfeld fahre und schaue...


----------



## shog87 (11. März 2010)

/offtopic



PoliceCar schrieb:


> Wenn Dir unser Rechtssystem nicht gefällt, kannst Du ja auswandern. Z.B. in ein Land, wo Dieben die Hand abgehackt wird. Vielleicht fühlst Du Dich da sicherer.
> 
> Leute, Aufforderung zu Gewalt im Zusammenhang mit einem konkreten Hintergrund kann ebenso als Straftat ausgelegt werden ...
> 
> PC



In einem Rechtssystem gibt es einen fundamentalen Unterschied zwischen bestehende Normen und der Praxis der Strafverfolgungsbehörden, sowie der Auslegung eben dieser Normen. 



Zum Thema Rückerstattung:

Solange kein unüberbrückbarer ideeller Wert deinerseits an dem Rad hängt ( was jeder hier der sein Rad liebt nachvollziehen kann) stehts du mit dieser extensiven Versicherung doch auf der Gewinnerseite.
Und ob und wann dein Rad wieder auftaucht steht ja auch in den Sternen. Unmöglich ist es nicht, habe ca. 10 Monate nach dem Diebstahl meines Notebook's einen Anruf von der Polizei bekommen, dass es wieder aufgetaucht sei. Also Hoffnung nicht aufgeben, (good old) Examen rocken und Spass im Urlaub


----------



## Mathok (14. April 2010)

Sooo das Neuste.

3 Wochen nach dem Diebstahl war ich im Fundbüro und habe eine Fundbürobescheinigung eingeholt. Diese habe ich dann zusammen mit einer Komponentenliste und allen Rechnungen bei der Versicherung eingereicht.

Am 09.04. hat die Versicherung dann den vollständigen Versicherungsbetrag überwiesen - großes Lob an die R+V für die schnelle Bearbeitung! 

Hab dann gestern bei Breuers Bikebahnhof in Köln ein 2009 SX Trail gekauft. Schönes Rad, jetzt muss es nur noch "meins" werden... 

Fazit: Niemals, wirklich niemals das Rad draußen stehen lassen. Egal wie kurz. Auch ein teures Abus-Schloss hilft nicht immer weiter. Sobald ich ab Sommer nicht mehr bei meinen Eltern mit versichert bin, auf jeden Fall eine eigene Versicherung abschließen. Selbst wenn das Rad nur alle 20-30 Jahre geklaut wird, ist das im Endeffekt billiger als keine zu haben.


----------



## Trekki (14. April 2010)

Die Rechnung geht aber nicht immer auf. Wir sind 6 mit ca. 10 Rädern, da wird die Versicherung schon recht teuer. Als mich zuletzt erkundigt habe, hat dies ca. 15% vom Neupreis/Jahr gekostet. Dies habe ich aktuell bei Google gefunden





Ist also immer noch in der gleichen Grössenordnung.
Deine Rechnung über 20-30 Jahre passt also nicht. Nach weniger als 10 Jahren hast Du über die Prämien ein neues Rad bezahlt.
-trekki


----------



## Mathok (14. April 2010)

Also bei der R+V kostet die Radversicherung ohne besonderte Hausrat 124 Euro im Jahr (also normale Hausrat irgendwas + Zusatzversicherung auf Neuwert iHv 124). Ich hab jetzt knapp 3000 ausgezahlt bekommen, was etwas über 24 Jahren entspricht...


----------



## Ommer (16. April 2010)

Mathok schrieb:


> Sooo das Neuste.
> 
> Hab dann gestern bei Breuers Bikebahnhof in Köln ein 2009 SX Trail gekauft. Schönes Rad, jetzt muss es nur noch "meins" werden...



Schön, dass die Versicherung bezahlt hat.

Meinst du, du könntest mit dem SX Trail auch in Delling die Kirchentreppe runterfahren?


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathok (20. April 2010)

Können schon, ist die Frage, ob die Treppe ein solches Sakrileg rechtfertigt . Nicht dass ich an deren Ende zu Staub zerfalle...


----------

